# Ingersley Lodge, Southampton



## shipwreck (May 6, 2009)

Came across this little lodge house in the woods at Lordswood about 2 years ago. Dont know anything of the history, but it was still full of the previous owners possessions. Presumably the previous owner is now deceased and I found out from the council, that planning permission to demolish it was refused. The last time I went to see the place, some chavs had kicked through the fresh water pipes, and the place was gradually flooding with water, so not sure if it is still standing! Sorry, no pics of interior, due to only having my phone on my mobile (no flash).


----------



## Dean O (May 6, 2009)

Grate stuff love the look of that house. It's a sham that you could not get in and get some pic of the in side of the house ar well. hope it doss not get knocked down and that some one bring it back to live once more,as it would b a sham to let it rot.


----------



## shipwreck (May 6, 2009)

Think the poor old place was beyond repair! Whoever owns the place obviously has bigger plans for it. It's in a rather posh location. It's a shame to knock something like this sown, but unfortunately its cheaper to knock down and start again, ridiculous!! Maybe I'll pop up there again & c if it still stands!


----------



## channonwindmill (May 7, 2009)

Dean O said:


> Grate stuff love the look of that house. It's a sham that you could not get in and get some pic of the in side of the house ar well. hope it doss not get knocked down and that some one bring it back to live once more,as it would b a sham to let it rot.



Can anyone translate this?


----------



## Random (May 7, 2009)

Cool post. Who is the old dude though? Sorry if I'm being cheeky, but did you actually see him when you took the pictures, or did he just appear when you developed them?


----------



## shipwreck (May 7, 2009)

Random said:


> Cool post. Who is the old dude though? Sorry if I'm being cheeky, but did you actually see him when you took the pictures, or did he just appear when you developed them?



He was my neighbour, who was intrigued to see the house after I'd seen it. No, he didn't magically appear in the pics


----------



## Random (May 7, 2009)

Damn, I thought it was something supernatural!


----------



## Foxylady (May 7, 2009)

What a totally charming house...real 'Hansel and Gretel' stuff! 
Nice find, Shipwreck. Hope it's not beyond saving.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 7, 2009)

shipwreck said:


> Think the poor old place was beyond repair! Whoever owns the place obviously has bigger plans for it. It's in a rather posh location. It's a shame to knock something like this sown, but unfortunately its cheaper to knock down and start again, ridiculous!! Maybe I'll pop up there again & c if it still stands!



Shame  it looks like a cosy sort of home. You'd really need to take a stroll about inside to see what condition the house is in but it looks OK from the outside. In fact, if it had a good clean and paint job it'd look smashing


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 7, 2009)

A beautiful old house. Me fave part is the window style.

Well done for recording this before it was "chavved"


----------



## leehoudini (May 8, 2009)

Hi!! Great pics. Any idea if this place is still standing then?


----------

